# We Fellas growing fast !



## Charliefarlie (Nov 28, 2016)

12 weeks now is young Noodle and is now allowed out on the lead for the first time. I took him down the lane opposite the bungalow for his first trot out then back into the garden for his mad half hour. He is growing fast ! 

Great morning for it ! 




Coat on and ready to go !





Back in the garden for mad half hour and a bit of sit and give paw training


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Look at that scrumptious face! Brilliant too!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Fabulous pics. Especially love the last one!!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Another poo who has landed in the clover. Lovely scenery and cows to learn to not chase too.


----------



## Charliefarlie (Nov 28, 2016)

fairlie said:


> Another poo who has landed in the clover. Lovely scenery and cows to learn to not chase too.


We have sheep the field right behind the bungalow so I've been busy with the fencing to make it dog proof. I went to see Alan the farmer and he has allowed me to take Noodle into the field in my arms to see the sheep. He wags his tail but is largely uninterested in the livestock. We will watch him like hawks though no matter how he reacts !


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My two don't chase anything, I'm pleased to say. They share the back garden with free roaming chickens and were taught from a very early age,not leave them alone. Now I can open the door and let them out, even if four chickens are clustered round said door. So teach them right from the start, not to do it. Noodle looks so happy and I loved the photo of him with his back legs in the air.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely boy  looks like he is going to have a perfect life


----------



## SnowWa (Dec 6, 2016)

My boy (5 months old) hasn't been out a lot on his own. But, so far, it is evident that he notices and takes a great interest in everyone and everything. When he plays with cats or dogs, he runs his heart out --to the point of missing a step now and then and turning endless somersaults. I am quite sure that if anything actually ran away from him that he would be sorely disappointed. His main goal in the world seems to be finding someone or something that wants to play with him. I do keep a close eye on him and his choice of friends.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lucky pup! He will enjoy going away with you in the motorhome - but he will love coming home to his own patch of countryside bliss too.
Word of warning to all - near livestock always have your dog on the lead, however good they are. A farmer is entitled to shoot a dog that he considers to be a threat to his livestock - it does not have to be actually chasing them. I know this because my FiL's neighbours dog was shot and killed off lead in the vicinity of sheet - he was not chasing them merely wandering along about 15 yards from his owner. It was horrifying, but the farmer had lost lots of sheep because of dogs worrying them and his actions were justifiable according to the law. Apparently.


----------

